
Google-Backed Study: Self-Driving Cars Have a Better Crash Record Than Humans - JitterAtt
http://hothardware.com/news/self-driving-cars-have-a-better-crash-track-record-than-humans
======
JoeAltmaier
Well sure they do. They drive super-conservatively.

